# First bird



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its hot, dry, and horrible scenting conditions.
But I found a place to buy quail. 
Not much pointing, but thats perfectly fine for her first birds. 
Tons of chase in her, even a relocate, and a wonderful natural retrieve.

Shine on chase
Not sure if you can make out the bird flying in the first picture.
Just love her retrieve.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

OMG this is is so great!!! i love them doing many things, but when they work as hunting dogs is my favorite. Too hot here too, but planning to start Miksa on birds as soon as it gets below 100 F what we have for most of the day.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's always special seeing them with their first bird. I'm looking forward to seeing pics from her first hunting season!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We had to get out there early, and couldn't stay long. Even the water in the pond gets warm. 
She's a long way from her first hunting season. Not being able to get birds until now, has set things back a little. 
I had hoped to have her a little further along. September 1st there will be to much gunfire on those fields, for me to have her out there. I will have to be very picky, about where I run her.
She's set to go to a trainer December 1st. I had hoped they had a opening sooner. You just about have to be on a waiting list, before you get the puppy.


----------

